# Mariagerfjord - Als Odde



## totentanz (2. April 2005)

Hallo!

Hat jemand von Euch für mich ein paar Tipps zum Mariager Fjord in Dänemark?
Bin Ende Mai in Als Odde (Mündung ins Kattegat) einquartiert und würde gerne mein Glück in Sachen Fisch versuchen.

War einer von Euch schon mal da, oder hat einer einen Tipp in der Umgebung?

Danke!!!!


----------



## leuchtturm (2. April 2005)

*AW: Mariagerfjord - Als Odde*

Moin, so schnell trifft man sich wieder..

Also ich fahre seit 9 Jahren nach Osterhurup, das ca 3 km von Als Odde wegliegt. (Süsses Städtchen)
Als Odde hat einen kleinen Hafen, an dem Du in der Saison immer Wattis zu kaufen bekommst.
Ich hoffe, Du hast die Möglichkeit, ein kleines Boot zu mieten. 
Dann kannst Du prima auf Platte und auf Hornhecht angeln. 
In den letzten Jahren sind die Platten aber rar geworden und es sind die mit Giftstacheln besetzten, aber sonst superleckeren Petermännchen hinzugekommen. 

In Osterhurup kannst Du im Hafen von der Mole aus auch auf Platte, aalmuttern und Hornis gehen. Ist aber ohne Boot etwas mühsam. 

Ich könnte hier Seiten vollschreiben. 
Wenn Du Interesse an weiteren Infos hast schick mir ne PN.


----------



## totentanz (2. April 2005)

*AW: Mariagerfjord - Als Odde*

Ein Boot ist "mitgemietet" Mich würde mal interessiren wie es mit Wassertiefen aussieht!
Geht dort brandungsangeltechnisch was? 
Evtl. Spinnfischen?

Ich war vergangenes Jahr in Lystrup-Strand und da ist mega flaches Wasser.


----------



## leuchtturm (2. April 2005)

*AW: Mariagerfjord - Als Odde*

Als Odde geht auch flach rein. 

Du kannst in diesem Bereich der Küste kilometerweit raus fahren und kommst nicht über 4 Meter WT. Brandungsangeln macht da meines Erachtens weniger Sinn. 

Spinnfischen vielleicht am Abend. Aber dort ist der Untergrund völlig unspektakulär. Wenn Du nach Hadsund fährst, kannst Du es aber sehr erfolgreich vom Hafen mal auf Aal probieren. 
Ich weiß nicht, ob Du auch Interesse an Hecht hast. Da gibt es ein paar Binnenseen, die man ohne weitere Angelerlaubnis beangeln kann. Müßte ich raussuchen.


----------



## totentanz (2. April 2005)

*AW: Mariagerfjord - Als Odde*

Sag mal hast du ne Ahnung ob es dort irgendwo vernünftige Hafenmolen gibt. Ich hab keine Karte von dort und wollte mich schon mal vorab informieren.

Ich bin mal gespannt wie das Boot dort in echt aussieht, und ob das auch "seetauglich" ist.


----------



## Wendeg48 (3. April 2005)

*AW: Mariagerfjord - Als Odde*

Hallo Totentanz

Die einzige Mole ist in Osterhurup.Eine Anlegemauer ist noch in Helberskov an der Mündung des Mariangaflords die Fahrinne geht da dicht vorbei .Aber erwarte nicht zu viel.Selbst mit dem Boot ist es mühsam geworden den Platten nachzustellen.Du wirst selber sehen warum Kilometerlange Stellnetze vor der Küste.
Brandungsangeln ist nur Nördlich von Oster Hurop möglich kurz vor Hochwasser zwischen 2. und 3. Sandbank oder vor der 3. Sandbank (Zwischen Hafen und Campingplatz) 
Von Osterhurop konnte man im Sommer auch mit einem Kutter rausfahren auch auf Platte .War ganz gut.
#h #h 
Wendeg 48


----------



## Rai.Ra (4. April 2005)

*AW: Mariagerfjord - Als Odde*

Hallo Totentanz

 Ich war vor ein paar Jahren mal da  und habe dort  gut gefangen.
Alle Infos bekommst du hier .

Gruß Rainer


----------



## totentanz (5. April 2005)

*AW: Mariagerfjord - Als Odde*

Danke für eure Infos, ich hoffe es wird ein guter Trip!


----------



## großer Däne (10. April 2005)

*AW: Mariagerfjord - Als Odde*

Hallo Totentanz

Ich war im Juni 04 in Helberskov und habe im Hafen von Osterhurup gute Hornis auf Heringsfetzen gefangen,aber die besten Fänge hatte ich bei Niedrigwasser im Hafen von AlsOdde direkt in der Fahrrinne vom Mariagerfjord.
Noch ein Tip wenn garnichts geht ,in Osterhurup gibt es einen Put&Take (kleies Kiesloch) mit super Forellenbesatz.

MFG großer Däne


----------



## totentanz (10. April 2005)

*AW: Mariagerfjord - Als Odde*



			
				großer Däne schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Totentanz
> 
> Ich war im Juni 04 in Helberskov und habe im Hafen von Osterhurup gute Hornis auf Heringsfetzen gefangen,aber die besten Fänge hatte ich bei Niedrigwasser im Hafen von AlsOdde direkt in der Fahrrinne vom Mariagerfjord.
> Noch ein Tip wenn garnichts geht ,in Osterhurup gibt es einen Put&Take (kleies Kiesloch) mit super Forellenbesatz.
> ...



Moin!

habe gerade mal nach bildern von Oster hurup gegoogelt, sieht aus als wäre das ein etwas größerer Hafen. Ist dort angeln überall erlaubt?


----------



## großer Däne (11. April 2005)

*AW: Mariagerfjord - Als Odde*

Hallo 

Soweit ich weiß ist im gesamten Hafen angeln erlaubt.


----------



## leuchtturm (25. April 2005)

*AW: Mariagerfjord - Als Odde*

Moin Totentanz, 

in Oster Hurup kannst Du von der Mole aus sehr gut angeln. 
Du kannst im ganzen Hafengebiet angeln. Im Hafen selbst 
sind schöne Aalmuttern unterwegs. 

Noch was: Wenn Du Wattwürmer kaufen willst, grab sie entweder selbst oder kaufe sie in Als Odde auf dem Parkplatz im Yachthafen / Helberskow an der Straße --- aber nicht im Hafen in Oster Hurup. Der hat echt gepfefferte Preise. #d

Wann geht es denn los bei Dir ?


----------



## der Wolfsbarsch (26. April 2005)

*AW: Mariagerfjord - Als Odde*

hallo Rai-Ra,hier der wolfsbarsch.
ich möchte im mai mal ein wochenende in die so schön von dir beschriebene gegend.kannst du mir sagen ob ich dort ein boot mieten kann und was das so ungefähr kosten wird.du kennst ja die ganze ecke und kannst mir vielleicht weiterhelfen.ich muss immer ein bisschen aufs geld achten da ich meinen bruder mit durchfüttern muss.lol
besten dank im voraus

wolfgang wolf

der wolfsbarsch


----------



## Wiederanfänger (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mariagerfjord - Als Odde*

Hallo an alle, die schon einmal in dem Bereich waren.

Wir sind in der ersten Augustwoche in Oster Hurup.

2007 waren wir schon einmal dort.

Das Angeln auf Hornhecht klappte gut.

Platte gab da überhaupt nicht.

Auch vor Als Odde war nichts zu machen.

Hat jemand aktuelle Informationen zum Angeln auf / am Meer?

Ich wäre auch dankbar für Gewässertipps im Inland.

Kann ruhig ne Stunde Fahrt entfernt sein.

Danke im voraus für eure Informationen.

Wiederanfänger.


----------



## der_gral (30. April 2012)

*AW: Mariagerfjord - Als Odde*

war denn jemand die letzten jahre mal dort...????
ich bräuchte auch dringend einige tips und hinweise..
mfg
matze


----------



## der_gral (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mariagerfjord - Als Odde*

Upp a way


----------



## Stuhri (21. August 2013)

*AW: Mariagerfjord - Als Odde*

Will das Thema mal wieder auffrischen da wir Anfang September dort sind.
War jemand mal wieder da und kann ein bisschen berichten?


----------



## blumi (22. September 2013)

*AW: Mariagerfjord - Als Odde*

Hallo, und wie war es dort ich bin jetzt ende September dort und möchte gerne paar schollen  an der kaimauer auf dem Betriebsgelände dort angeln im Fjord.

Gruß meldet euch mal ich fahre erst am 28.9.13 los.

gruß thomi


----------



## Tauwurmbader (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Mariagerfjord - Als Odde*

Guten Abend,

geht da im, am, um Mariagerfjord gar nix mehr?|uhoh:

Und ich möchte da Urlaub machen, naja mal sehen was da geht.


----------



## Tauwurmbader (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Mariagerfjord - Als Odde*

So, 
mein DK Urlaub ist leider vorbei, bei angenehmnen Temperaturen bis 23 Grad. Und der Wind aus allen erdenklichen Richtungen, aber das muss ja wohl so sein, an der See.


Fisch kontakt gab es auch, die Hornfisken waren da. Jetzt nicht mehr, ich habe fast alle im Kühler gesteckt, falls einer Fragen sollte.

Öster Hurup von den beiden Mohlen ging es sehr gut, in Als Odde unten war wirklich nicht dolle, leider, viel Kraut und viele Taschkrabben hatten grossen Hunger :r auf meine Köder.


Noch eine kleine Angelstelle gibt es  an der Havnö Mühle, dass ist eine kleine Landzunge und die kann man auch mit dem Auto Anfahren. Kickste hier: https://www.google.de/maps/@56.7135171,10.1663375,15z  die Havnövej entlang.
Also Probiert es selber aus, und ihr werdet kein Schneider sein.

 P. S.: Die Würmer gibt es auf der Hadsundvej, leicht zu erkennen, da hängt ein Holzfisch und steht ein Schild mit Würmer. Aber nur Mittwochs gibt es die Würmer. Aber erst mit dem Hund spielen, sonst gibt es keine Würmer, ein ganz lieber Hund

Und, am, im und um den Mariagerfjord geht immer was.

Petri


----------

